# Specters-Defenders of Humanity (Interest)



## Cpkeyes (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello their everyone, Cpkeyes here. This rp, takes place in my finest creation, the Gaiaverse. In this RP, we will be playing as humanities last hope, the Specters.

But why are they humanities last hope? I hear you ask. Well, you see, during this time, a war was going on, between Humanity and a alien race akin to the Spartans, the Ragon. The Ragon where vicious and brutal warriors, who did not care for who they killed,as long as it wasn't a child. They took many worlds, conquered many systems, killed many Human's, and looked to be unbeatable.

Until the Specters where founded.

Specters are human super soldiers, who are said to be able to take a Ragon Lord on a toe-on-toe fight (Ragon Lords are the largest and best warriors typically, through some are more politicians then warriors ). They are chosen from the best of the best in the Human forces, normally from the Mobile troopers. Trained how to use their Specter-Class power armor, which grants them superior strength, enhanced speed, and other enhanced abilities. 


And there's something special.

One of them is a Psyker.


No not WH40K Psykers, but people who can access the Aether,Nether, and Rending, and be granted superpowers. 

The Humans do not know that they are Psychic, but the Ragon, like most races, are Psychic, so the humans have been shocked by the fact that Ragon Pyskers are lifting tanks over their heads.

Now, in this RP, we will be playing as a Platoon of Specters, during the course of the war, till war's end.

Some will die,others will live.

If anyone wants to be the Psychic one, post it here,and tell me his/her powers.

Also, in this RP, the Specters do a variety of things, such as combat and stealth operations. 

So anyone interested?


----------

